# MMA - BJJ players - How many of you started in high school wrestling ?



## Bodhisattva (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm just curious which of you on this site started in high school (folk) wrestling, and later moved on to BJJ / MMA?  Do you have any favorite moves from wrestling that you don't often see in BJJ?  Any favorite drills?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm one, though it was a long time until I ended up in a town with BJJ. My BJJ instructor has added a lot of wrestling he picked up from x-training with the local college wrestling coach.


----------



## MattJ (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't wrestle in high school. But I wish I had now! :sadsong:


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am a senior in high school and I only began wrestling this year. I made the varsity squad, mostly just because the 140 spot was open. My school wrestling season has just ended, but I chose to do the opposite of what you are asking. I have been trying to get into MMA for at least almost a year and felt that wrestling would help my basic jiu jitsu. I should not have tried jiu jitsu before wrestling, because my jiu jitsu made my wrestling somewhat incorrect. Here's a hint: Wrestle first, then Jiu jitsu.


----------



## MMAfreak (May 22, 2008)

I was a basketball player in high school...we HATED the wresters.  We used to make fun of them and lots of homophobic jokes.  Now I am 40 years old and involved in Jiu Jitsu.  I wish I had wrestled...I am getting killed by kids in class that are basically wrestlers just learning Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## geezer (May 29, 2008)

MMAfreak said:


> I was a basketball player in high school...we HATED the wresters.  We used to make fun of them and lots of homophobic jokes.  Now I am 40 years old and involved in Jiu Jitsu.  I wish I had wrestled...I am getting killed by kids in class that are basically wrestlers just learning Jiu Jitsu.



I'm a high school teacher and I hear the same homophobic crap directed at wrestlers in my classes. It's ironic, since pound for pound they're the toughest kids in the room. And, they don't seem to pay any attention. But you're absolutely right that it's a terrific foundation. I was a so-so wrestler, and years later a high ranking Wing Tsun instructor. The on-the-ground body awareness I learned wrestling was every bit as useful as all the punching and kicking training I went through later. So, I'm really glad my kid is starting out with wrestling--I think it's a great martial sport.


----------



## Babook (Aug 6, 2008)

I did not make the team first year and did not try after that. Most guys that I know actually started striking, before grappling.


----------



## battle_axe86 (Aug 18, 2008)

I wrestled when I was in high school. I train MMA now, and have been doing so for the past three years. My trainer doesn't teach very much wrestling. Mainly BJJ and Judo is what we train in for our grappling aspect of MMA. And I must say that wrestling definitely has given me a very distinct edge on the others that only understand BJJ and Judo. Using my wrestling for MMA I mostly use only the takedowns and the ability to obtain and maintain the top position. I am very glad I that I wrestled it has helped me a ton! Personaly I think the ultimate combination for grappling would be IMO wrestling/BJJ/judo all together as one.


----------



## Pyrock (Oct 6, 2008)

MMAkid1 said:


> Here's a hint: Wrestle first, then Jiu jitsu.


 
My son is training under Ralph Gracie and just started about a month ago.  He also does wrestling but it's only one day/week so his BJJ training dominates his style (although he shoots doubles once in a while during BJJ).  I wish he would do more wrestling but wrestling training for 7 year olds is rare in my area whereas BJJ is plentiful. I just hope the BJJ helps...at least it's better than nothing at this point.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 6, 2008)

We don't have wrestling in school here and there's very little wrestling around now though some people are doing sterling work keeping folk type wrestling going but none of them do MMA. All our MMA fighters come from TMAs or boxing ( which is a TMA really)
What age do children start wrestling in the States, is it just for boys? Why wrestling as a school sport, is there a tradition behind this?


----------



## Pyrock (Oct 6, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> We don't have wrestling in school here and there's very little wrestling around now though some people are doing sterling work keeping folk type wrestling going but none of them do MMA. All our MMA fighters come from TMAs or boxing ( which is a TMA really)
> What age do children start wrestling in the States, is it just for boys? Why wrestling as a school sport, is there a tradition behind this?


 

To my knowledge, most kids start wrestling in Highschool while some (more recently) start in middle school which is around 11 - 14 years old.   Wrestling is pretty competitive in the highschool level and sometimes even in the middleschool level.  I believe my son is the exception because he started a few months ago when he was 6 1/2.  He enjoys BJJ more because of the submissions but he likes to mount his opponent in both sports.  It's just that in BJJ, he can take it further and go into an arm bar or some other submission from a full mount.


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 7, 2008)

I got my blue belt in Wordjitsu by opting for the debate team instead of the wrestling team. I also got a red belt in rollerblading and was All State in Waiting For The Streetlights To Go On.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Oct 7, 2008)

I wrestled in high school.  I think it's useful in MMA for controlling your opponent on the ground; more importantly, if you're not comfortable on the ground, then learning how to sprawl is a good defense against getting taken to the ground.  Experience in wrestling is definitely a major plus in MMA.


----------



## ChitNasty (Jan 28, 2009)

I started in Judo & Jujitsu as a kid 30 years ago. I never wrestled and played basketball. My grappling game has turned out fine. There are many things wrestling helps you learn but many thing it hurts also for BJJ. SO I believe it is a wash.


----------



## Sandwich (May 31, 2009)

I wish I had wrestled in highschool, phenomenal base for a fighter. 

Went to one class, and never went back. Not because I didn't like it, I didn't have any reason, just too lazy to walk down. Kind of kicking myself now, but whatever. :disgust:


----------



## matt.m (Jun 3, 2009)

I tried to wrestle my freshman year and was too light for 103.  I wrestled my Juior year, I was always doing freestyle though and Judo as permitted.  I went on to the Marines and wrestled and did judo.


----------

